# Backing up



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_She may be voice trained..._
Try gee and haw as turn command {don't remember which is which for directional turning:icon_rolleyes:}
She may also know "back" and not know the bit for firm hand communication.
I use to drive a logging team that went more by voice than bridle....
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Gmac (Aug 6, 2008)

I thought that too. I tried it, she didn't respond.
Right is gee. Left is haw. I remember it by right has a "g" in it.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I find I get much more response from the Myler comfort snaffle. When I had a mare come in for retraining that was started in that and then sold and worked in the bit you are using I had the same complaints from the owner. I knew what she was started in and switching back to that bit and I had no retraining. Just refreshing and getting her willing to trust again. 

It may be as simple as that.


----------



## Etch1 (Sep 2, 2019)

I'm just curious if you changed to a snaffle?


----------



## Gmac (Aug 6, 2008)

I haven't had a chance to try yet. Well, to be honest I haven't had the heart to do much with the horses, other than feed, water, and a few rubs and hugs. 
I had to send my Belgian gelding over the rainbow this pass week, so my heart is a little sore. Hope to get back in the swing next week. This week is pretty busy.


----------



## Etch1 (Sep 2, 2019)

I'm so sorry to hear that. It is definitely the worst part of horse owning. Sometimes it helps to get back in the saddle. Put your thoughts back in order. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Gmac (Aug 6, 2008)

Etch1 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that. It is definitely the worst part of horse owning. Sometimes it helps to get back in the saddle. Put your thoughts back in order. My thoughts are with you.


 
Thanks Etch 1, I hate it, but it was the right thing for him.


We're leaving Sunday for Indiana for a draft/carriage auction, so this week is filled with getting everything straightened out, so the cows, dogs, and horses are low maintenance for my farm sitter.


----------



## Gmac (Aug 6, 2008)

Well we got back after it yesterday, not a lot of change. I had my sister helping me (we ground drove only) as long as we were going straight we did pretty good, but turns she's a backer. Ive got her in snaffle, which I know shes ok with, I had to make adjustments to her headstall and unbuckled the snaffle and she held it in her mouth by herself with it unbuckled. 
She would follow my sister great and would turn as long as it wasn't a tight turn. If it became a tight turn, she would turn around and pretty much look at me. 
Im thinking of putting some pvc shafts on her and see if that would help her to bend better, Im not sure. 
Just don't think she's understanding what Im looking for. She really is a good girl and doesn't have a mean bone in her body.
Anywho that's where we stand today.
Heres a picture of the big beauty.


----------



## Jolien (Aug 19, 2019)

Gmac said:


> I got a new to me mare(8yr old), advertised as an experienced driver. I think she has experience, but she seems to be very head strong. Ive had her a couple months, haven't done anything other than feed, bathe, and love her. I ground drove her Saturday, she would go forward but if you asked for a turn she would start backing up and wouldn't stop till she was ready, even with a pop of the whip. I don't know the bit she was driven in, I bought her from a different state. Im using a straight mullen driving bit. Do you think that could be the issue, she doesn't understand what Im asking? Im trying to take it slow with her, I think she was man handled before, is why she is so headstrong, that and being a mare. Ive always had geldings till her, and usually a tap of the whip will at least stop the backing. She is going to be a test for me I believe. Think a different bit will help?
> 
> 
> She is 8yr old Brabant, with 4 month filly, feet done , teeth floated about 3 weeks ago, chiropractor checked her 3 weeks ago. Ive started her on raspberry leaves a few days ago. She's not mean, if she don't want to move she don't, and if she wants to back she does.



@Gmac Is she imported from Belgium? The voice command to go forward in Dutch is JUU.  The U is pronounced a bit like the U form UNION. and the J is pronounced a bit like the J in JOB. Good luck. All Belgian work horses I have known reacted very well to voice commands.


----------



## WildHorses85 (Oct 1, 2019)

Nothing to add as I don't drive but wanted to say she's adorable!


----------



## Gmac (Aug 6, 2008)

Jolien said:


> @Gmac Is she imported from Belgium? The voice command to go forward in Dutch is JUU.  The U is pronounced a bit like the U form UNION. and the J is pronounced a bit like the J in JOB. Good luck. All Belgian work horses I have known reacted very well to voice commands.


Born and raised here in the states, but thanks for the information, I love to learn things like that.


----------

